# Applying for IITPSA assessment



## sharihar03 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I am applying for IITPSA application member fees as well as for evaluating my skill.I have following queries

1)For payment fees for New applicants: please use your surname and initials as the reference if making a direct deposit

My surname is Hariharan
and for Initials : Should I use the starting letter of my name which is S - Please confirm

2) Certified copies of Degree / diploma qualifications

Should I need to submit the certified copies of sCHOOL LEAVING Certificate as well as Higher secondary school certificate- Please confirm

3) Indicate with which Professional Body/(ies) you are involved: I am working in Data warehousing and Business intelligence field which ideals with information 

technology as well as computer software, So which Professional body should I Select 

Information Technology Association (ITA)

SA Institute of Computer Scientists and Information Technology (SAICSIT)

SA Institute for Computer Scientists

Computer Users Council of SA

or fill in the Others tab as IITPSA	


4)Key Achievements over last 10 years 
Should I fill my roles achievement for the past 10 years? Should it be the same as per the detailed skilled employment letter
For eg worked with XXXX company as senior engineer and his responsibilities include . Please provide me with a example

5) My skills experience fall under 4 categories
Database Management/Data Warehousing
Business Intelligence/Decision Support/Reporting Tools
System Analysis
Enterprise Application Integration


Can I select all 4 category and apply for the skill or I can apply for one category – Please confirm?

6)Indicate with which Roles of CSSA/IITPSA you are / were involved (e.g 2006):

All Datawarehousing and Business Intelligence related work . Should I specify in the Other tab or may I leave it blank.

7) Indicate how often you attend SIG events and , what I should fill in the below fields or can I leave it blank

8) Qualifications, Institution, Year and Country:

Can I submit the Engineering certificate alone or should I submit my High school details too


----------

